# Two Abandoned male (I think ) kittens in Southern, WV



## brotheral (Feb 18, 2007)

We are trying to find homes for these 2 kittens. We have 2 house cats and travel alot... 4 would be out of the question !! I have tried the local no- kill shelters and none are placing any cats right now. We're in Jumping Branch about 15 miles south of Beckley. Any help / Advice would be great...... One is Orange, the other black with random silver hairs


----------



## Niki24 (Jan 4, 2010)

Did you ever find a home for your cats?


----------

